# Banned



## sqwib (Feb 12, 2010)

I was reading the SmokyOkie method and noticed it says Banned under his name.
Is that correct?
What Happened?

I want to try his method, and wanted to say thanks.


----------



## placebo (Feb 12, 2010)

It's been so long I've actually forgotten. I think it had something to do with another web site and rules or something like that. There was a pretty good size group of folk that either got banned or just left for greener pastures. Might be a good idea to just let bygones be bygones if ya know what I mean.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







I do know from reading other forums that Tim had his trailer pit stolen awhile ago and don't think it has turned up yet, quite a shame really.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 12, 2010)

Tims way of searing a brisket before smoking is a method I have tried and continue to use & panning after a couple hours sure makes for a juicy piece of meat.


----------

